# speed limiting on wireless router



## aditya9999 (Feb 8, 2012)

hi every one..

i have one P-660HN-T1A *ZyXEL* wireless router at my home with 2mbps connection. 
ZyNOS Firmware Version: 3.40(UTU.0)


my brother always keeps on downloading stuffs from bitTorrent and eats up all the bandwidth. :angry: 

1. is there any way to put speed limit on each user of my wireless router?? 

2. or is there any way to just block torrent download on my router??? :banghead:

3. or any one please help me on QOS [quality of service] setting on Zyxel router so that I make my priority higher than my brother?? :uhoh:


FYI : I can't disconnect his connection... :facepalm:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

download the manual here and review the QoS section.

Download Library | ZyXEL


----------



## Radarscam (Feb 2, 2012)

1. With a 2mbps connection, is kind of useless to limit the speed of your router?

2. You can block the incoming port of the torrent. Go to the gateway of your router and you can set the settings from there.

3. As mentioned above.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Radarscam the point was to limit the brothers downloads as to not interfere with aditya9999's internet access


----------



## Radarscam (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, i think is better to limit the brother's download so guess aditya9999 need to review the manual then. My 2nd method is just to refer to the second pointer where aditya9999 would want to total block the port.

aditya9999, Sorry to hijack this thread btw.

Wand3r3r, i do still have doubts on the E1 connection. Appreciate if you have any idea? Thanks man.


----------

